# Technische Aspekte der Handyabos



## dvill (12 August 2005)

Aus der beliebten Reihe über Manipulationsmöglichkeiten bei Dialern muss aus aktuellen Gründen auch was zum Handydialer gesagt werden.

Bei Widersprüchen von Verbraucherseite wird es darauf ankommen, wer was beweisen muss oder kann.

Hier also nur ein kleiner Hinweis, was aus dem erfolgreichen Ausfüllen eines Webformulars zu folgern ist: NICHTS

Der Mensch bedient im Normalfall einen Browser, der Browser kommuniziert mit einem entfernten Server. Der entfernte Server weiß nicht, ob der Mensch durch den Browser oder ein Browser-ähnlichen Programm mit ihm spricht.

Wir haben hier aktuelle Beispiele, wie durch geschickte iframe-Tricks am originalen Dialerfenster gerade die Preisinformation unsichtbar gemacht wird. Man könnte auch gleich ein Programm starten, welches gegenüber dem Server das Ausfüllen des Formulars erledigt.

Dann würde man mit beliebig anderen Informationen die Handynummer eines Verbrauchers abfragen und dessen Rufnummer funktionsidentisch in ein Dialerfenster automatisiert eingeben.

Aus Sicht des Serverprotokolls sieht das gleich aus. Man kann aus der Anforderung eines Bezahlcodes also nicht zwingend folgern, dass der zugehörige Mensch die Vertragsinformationen überhaupt gesehen hat.

Ein beliebiges Beispiel (1. Goggle-Treffer) für ein Programm, Webformulare auszufüllen, findet sich hier.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (12 August 2005)

Ich denke, bei short*com ist das ein wenig anders: Man hat ja keine Möglichkeit, ohne im Besitz des Mobiles mit der eingegebenen Nummer zu sein, den Code einzugeben.

Da fällt mir kein Weg ein...

Falk


----------



## dvill (12 August 2005)

Ich habe nur von der Codeanforderung gesprochen. Dazu ist das Ausfüllen eines Webformulars notwendig. Dies kann immer auch ein fernsteuerndes Programm erledigen.

Es geht nur darum, dass aus der Anforderung eines Bezahlcodes nicht geschlossen werden kann, dass ein Mensch eine bestimmte Information auf dem Bildschirm lesen konnte. Es kann so sein, muss aber nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Falk (12 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nur von der Codeanforderung gesprochen. Dazu ist das Ausfüllen eines Webformulars notwendig. Dies kann immer auch ein fernsteuerndes Programm erledigen.
> 
> Es geht nur darum, dass aus der Anforderung eines Bezahlcodes nicht geschlossen werden kann, dass ein Mensch eine bestimmte Information auf dem Bildschirm lesen konnte. Es kann so sein, muss aber nicht.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Das stimmt natürlich. Und es dürfte schon ein paar screenshots geben, die zeigen, daß die Preisangabe oft zumindest mißverständlich war.

Inwiefern das reicht, um vor Gericht Erfolg zu haben, weiß ich aber nicht.

Falk


----------



## dvill (12 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Inwiefern das reicht, um vor Gericht Erfolg zu haben, weiß ich aber nicht.


Meine Feststellung war bewusst neutral. Wie Gerichte etwas beurteilen, kann ich nicht sagen und will es auch nicht.

Technisch ist aus der Tatsache, dass ein Bezahlcode angefordert wurde, nicht abzuleiten, welche Informationen ein Mensch zuvor auf dem Bildschirm lesen konnte und welche nicht.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Dieser Gesichtspunkt scheint mir in der Praxis unwichtig. 
Denn wenn ein Streitfall vor Gericht landet, dann wurde der mit dem Handy empfangene Code in das Webformular eingetragen.
Daraus würde ich schliessen, das der Handybesitzer diesen Code auch selber angefordert hat und somit hat kein Programm das Anforderungsformular ausgefüllt.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2005)

GAST schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Gesichtspunkt scheint mir in der Praxis unwichtig.
> Denn wenn ein Streitfall vor Gericht landet, dann wurde der mit dem Handy empfangene Code in das Webformular eingetragen.
> Daraus würde ich schliessen, das der Handybesitzer diesen Code auch selber angefordert hat und somit hat kein Programm das Anforderungsformular ausgefüllt.


Wenn der Code alle für den Vertrag wichtigen Spezifikationen enthält, ist es ausreichend, wenn der Verbraucher nur den Code sieht. So lang scheint der Code aber nicht zu sein.

Das Webformular, in welches der Code eingegeben wird, ist ebenfalls ein programmausfüllbares Formular. Auch hier ist technisch nicht sichergestellt, dass der Verbraucher bestimmte Informationen auf dem Bildschirm lesen konnte.

Was der eine oder andere so schließt, ist sein privates Vergnügen. Richter schließen manchmal anders und benötigen belastbare Beweise.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Teleton (12 August 2005)

GAST schrieb:
			
		

> Daraus würde ich schliessen, das der Handybesitzer diesen Code auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das bringt mich auf eine weitere Idee. Was ist wenn ich mein Handy an Dritte verliehen habe. Hafte ich dann? Bei Gesprächsentgelten geht die Rechtsprechung davon aus dass die Telefongesellschaft zumindest eine Duldungsvollmacht des Nutzers zulasten des Anschlussinhabers vermuten darf. Ist im Normalfall auch sachgerecht da die Telefongesellschaft Ihre Leistung sofort erbringt und keinerlei Möglichkeit hat zu prüfen wer die Entgelte erzeugt. Das ist hier anders. Keiner zwingt die Paymentanbieter auf weitere Prüfungen des Vertragspartners zu verzichten. Man stelle sich vor Telekom würde bei dem System mitmachen und nen Code durch nen Rückruf übermitteln.  Dann darf ich niemanden mehr an mein Telefon lassen. M.E. besteht eine Haftung nur für unmittelbar durch Anrufe erzeugte Gebühren, nicht aber für weitere nur über den Anschluss erworbene Leistungen.


----------



## Counselor (12 August 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Das bringt mich auf eine weitere Idee.


Und mir drängt sich eine Frage auf:

Wie ist sichergestellt, daß die Freischaltung nicht von einem zB bestochenen Mitarbeiter mit Schreibrechten auf die Datenbank manipuliert werden kann?


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist wenn ich mein Handy an Dritte verliehen habe. Hafte ich dann?



Das wurde im Usenet heftig diskutiert: http://tinyurl.com/anzzd oder groups.google.com nach "Falsche Handynummer in Bezahlformular eingetragen?" suchen.

(Nein, ich habs mir nicht angetan)


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist sichergestellt, daß die Freischaltung nicht von einem zB bestochenen Mitarbeiter mit Schreibrechten auf die Datenbank manipuliert werden kann?


Oder jemand hat deren Server gehackt?


----------



## dvill (12 August 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist sichergestellt, daß die Freischaltung nicht von einem zB bestochenen Mitarbeiter mit Schreibrechten auf die Datenbank manipuliert werden kann?


Ich denke, er braucht nur Leserechte.

Handynummern findet man leicht. Ein Komplize fordert Bezahlcodes für ein Webangebot an, von dem beide die Auszahlung erhalten. Der Mitarbeiter mit den Leserechten sichtet die Bezahlcodes und übermittelt diese per Handy an den Komplizen. Der gibt diese in das 2. Webformular ein.

Das ist eine saubere Angelegenheit. Keine Spuren beim Zahlungsanbieter und die Auszahlung wird regelmäßig auf das gemeinsame Konto überwiesen.

Das wäre das perfekte 2. Gehalt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mitarbeiter mit den Leserechten sichtet die Bezahlcodes


Der Code wird evtl. bei dem Leistungpartner (im Fall GN = Wapme AG und bei Intexus = Midray GmbH) erzeugt und ich nehme mal an, auch noch automatisch.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man nicht später noch seinen code und die Mobilnummer verwenden? Dann muß der dauerhaft in einer Datenbank stehen.

Andernfalls kann der code mathematisch aus der Nummer berechnet werden. Das wäre aber IMO fahrlässig, wenn nur 5 großbuchstaben verwendet werden.

Aber solche Sachen sind nicht spezifisch für diesen Service.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man nicht später noch seinen code und die Mobilnummer verwenden?


Zumindest bei einem der Anbieter nur innert 15 Minuten.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann nicht sein! Wie soll einer den "Mitgliederbereich" den nächsten tag betreten? Er muß sich via mob***pay.de anmelden.

Oder die "Dienstleister" haben diese Möglichkeit gar nicht betrachtet. Das kann sein, es wird kaum vorkommen, daß jemand den "Inhalt" nochmal sehen will.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann nicht sein! Wie soll einer den "Mitgliederbereich" den nächsten tag betreten?


Gucke Dir den Dienst halt selbst an, investier mal etwas oder mache es (anscheinend) gratis mit dem Demoprojekt von Mainpean! Man bekommt ein Passwort oder kann es sich selbst vergeben, als Benutzer wird wahrscheinlich die genutzte Handynummer eingetragen. Damit ist sichergestellt, dass der Inhalt regelmäßig genutzt werden kann, zumal in einer Abrechungsperiode (vor Kündigung) eh entsprechend dem genutzten Tarif die Kosten weiter laufen, wenn sich der "Kunde" nicht kümmert.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die codes nach 15 Minuten gelöscht werden, würden 





> Bitte geben Sie hier Ihre Handynummer und Ihr Passwort ein, um den Mitgliederbereich zu betreten.


 oder auch 





> Um Ihr Abonnement zu beenden, geben Sie hier Ihre Handynummer und Ihr Passwort ein.


ja irreführend sein!

Nebenbei bemerkt: Die Daten werden ohne ssl-schutz übertragen. Sogar das ist wieder schlampig gemacht!


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

Gute Nacht "Gast", das übersteigt jetzt mein heutiges Interesse am Verbraucherschutz!  :magic:


----------



## Wembley (12 August 2005)

Ab wann rennt überhaupt der "Zähler"?

Angenommen der Kunde gibt sowohl Handynummer als auch Code richtig ein, aber irgendwas funktioniert nicht. Gründe kann es ja viele geben. Der Fehler kann bei den Anbietern des Zahlungssystems oder beim Webmaster liegen. Der Kunde gelangt nicht zu seinem Content, denkt sich "OK, hat halt nicht geklappt" und nimmt an, dass er auch nichts zahlen muss. Wie stellt man sicher, dass der Kunde auch bekommt, was er möchte? 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stellt man sicher, dass der Kunde auch bekommt, was er möchte?
> Wembley



Wie stellt man fest, was der Kunde will?
Einen Gratis-Zugangscode zu einem Forum einer Seniorenakademie?
Einen Solchen für Frauen-notrufe?
Einen Zugang für ein "Hilfe-Forum", der 300EUR/monat kostet, was via anderem Zugang Kostenlos ist?

Dieses Alles *will* der gar nicht! Besonders die 300EUR will er nicht!

Was bekommt der Kunde? Ja, was?


----------



## Wembley (13 August 2005)

Diesen Aspekt habe ich in meinem Posting gar nicht beleuchtet. Schon alleine deshalb, da er zum Titel dieses Threads "Technische Aspekte des Handyabos" nicht passt. Trotzdem muss natürlich immer wieder die Frage gestellt werden, ob der Content diese Preise wert ist. 

Und ehrlich gesagt, jeder, dem ich von 9,99 Euro Abos, die täglich fällig werden, erzähle, glaubt im ersten Moment, ich nehme ihn auf den Arm und schüttelt danach nur den Kopf.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> ...Fehler kann bei den Anbietern des Zahlungssystems oder beim Webmaster liegen. Der Kunde gelangt nicht zu seinem Content...


Dann sollt der Kunde den Aufruf der Seite nach kurzer Zeit wiederholen oder sich Beweise sichern, dass der Inhalt nicht abrufbar war, für ein erfolgreiches Widerspruchsverfahren.
_Beispiel Internetzugang_ - aufgrund technischer Probleme ist es nicht selten, dass Verbindungsschwierigkeiten entstehen. Was macht man, man probiert die Session eben kurze Zeit drauf erneut, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann wieder funktioniert. Erst neulich war in meinem Netzbereich ein Ausfall von drei Tagen. Ein Anruf beim Provider klärte immerhin die kulante Rückerstattung einer ganzen Monatsmiete, da man dort das Problem erkannt hatte.
Wenn der Code eingegeben wird, dann wird sich nahezu immer auch die Seite öffenen. Wenn nicht, würde ich mich an den Zahlungssystembetreiber wenden, dass der das prüft. Wie auch schon bei den den üblichen Dialern, wird es evtl. auch hier kulante Lösungen bei Problemen geben.


----------



## dvill (13 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch schon bei den den üblichen Dialern, wird es evtl. auch hier kulante Lösungen bei Problemen geben.


Also, sooo kulant war die Lösung von Problemen bisher nicht.

Zu den technischen Tricks noch eine weitere Möglichkeit:

Jeder kennt die lästigen Fenster, die sich bei großen Portalen zu Zwecken der Werbung über Bildschirminhalte legen. Solche Fenster können natürlich gut die ohnehin kryptischen Preisinformationen überdecken, so dass dem Verbraucher nur der Blick auf das Eingabefeld für die Rufnummer bleibt.

Hier ist ein beliebiges Beispiel für die Fähigkeiten von Javascript. Die erwähnten Fenster finde ich zur Zeit z.B. bei lycos.de.

Die große angebliche Kulanz sehe ich als Eingeständnis der großen Unsicherheiten, die mit dem unausgereiften Verfahren verbunden sind. Das ist also keine gute Nachricht, wenn die Betreiber nicht einmal selbst überzeugt sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (13 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollt der Kunde den Aufruf der Seite nach kurzer Zeit wiederholen oder sich Beweise sichern, dass der Inhalt nicht abrufbar war, für ein erfolgreiches Widerspruchsverfahren.



Natürlich sind deine Tipps richtig, aber wie schaut das in der Realität aus? Im Normalfall hält sich der Kunde nicht lange damit auf und surft zur nächsten Baustelle. Ich fürchte, in diesem Fall ist der Kunde wieder einmal Zweiter.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Erst neulich war in meinem Netzbereich ein Ausfall von drei Tagen. Ein Anruf beim Provider klärte immerhin die kulante Rückerstattung einer ganzen Monatsmiete, da man dort das Problem erkannt hatte.



Hier sehe ich zwei Unterschiede zu obigem Fall:

1) Einen längeren Totalausfall wird der Provider schwer leugnen können.
2) Der Provider will dich als Kunden behalten.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Code eingegeben wird, dann wird sich nahezu immer auch die Seite öffenen. Wenn nicht, würde ich mich an den Zahlungssystembetreiber wenden, dass der das prüft.



Oje, ich glaube, da sind viele überfordert, den richtigen Ansprechpartner zu finden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (13 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Oje, ich glaube, da sind viele überfordert, den richtigen Ansprechpartner zu finden.



Da wirst Du wohl Recht behalten und die wenigsten werden es (der Aufklärung wegen) zumindest hier her ins Forum schaffen.
Viele werden sich mit den Mobilfunkunternehmen rumzoffen, einige an den Verbraucherschutz wenden, manche ihre Anwälte einschalten (die aber für gewöhnlich auch nicht durchblicken) und wenn gar nichts was hilft irgendwelche Behörden einschalten, die letztlich mit dem Thema überfordert oder gar überhaupt nicht zuständig sind.


----------



## dvill (22 August 2005)

Die Praxis hat diese zunächst theoretische Betrachtung inzwischen eingeholt (siehe Startposting).

Ganz toll.

Dietmar Vill


----------

